# Bunny Has Swollen Nipples!?



## LolaOscarLuna (Jan 8, 2016)

So basically my Bunny Lola (9 months) has swollen nipples, I'm super concerned. She had a baby (Luna) about 10 weeks ago it was her first pregnancy and it was an accident. Luna has still been trying to get milk on and off- so long story short we decided it was time that Luna be weaned completely (since her mom Lola would run away every time she tried to have a drink) 
ANYWAYS So they have been seperated for about 4 days now, but last night I went to pick Lola up and her nipples were super swollen, she doesn't seem to be acting any different, and they aren't really puffy or anything they just are protruding quite a bit and a lot larger then normal. Should I be concerned ?? Has anyone had this happen? Is it because she is not longer giving milk or something else? 
Please share anything you might know. Thank you.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 14, 2016)

Be on the lookout for mastitis. I haven't ever watched our does teats after weaning so I'm not sure if they get swollen or not after we take away babies.


----------



## LolaOscarLuna (Jan 15, 2016)

Its not mastitis it went away after a day or so. Thanks though


----------

